# Nomex High Temp



## james gordon (Apr 24, 2014)

Has anyone used Nomex High Temp insulation tape.Good reviews on Amazon but not much from OKJ owners. Sounds like something I would like to try but would like to see if OKLAHOMA JOE'S owners have had success with it.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2014)

I sent you a PM with a "one size fits all" gasket supplier....


----------



## james gordon (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmmm...  so is the Nomex stuff, no good?  I have being delivered today, a 15' roll of self-stick Nomex supposedly made for the WSM, from Island Outdoors, off of Amazon.  I found a few kits, but some of the reviews stated the kits were just rolls of the same stuff, pre-cut into common dimensions.  

I plan on applying it early next week, and then starting to work on controlling my temps, so I can start smoking some meat.  I was going to put some around the door, and the top-bottom rings.  I did a charcoal only burn the day I got it setup, and that's where I saw smoke pouring out from.  Not real bad, but if I can seal it off to have more consistency, that was my thinking for the gasket.


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Also to note, the Nomex I bought being self stick, didn't come with any RTV..  Is that something I'll need?  I did see some kits that offered, but others didn't...


----------



## caesars0331 (Apr 25, 2014)

My supplier suggested I use a 1/2" x 1/8" fiberglass strip instead of nomex for my firebox application.  Both come with a self adhesive backing, fyi.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2014)

Nomex is what racing fire suits are made of.....    If they include a self adhesive strip, I would think it will hold in the heat...  If everything fails, use some high temp silicone.....    Be sure to clean the surface where the adhesive is going....   Use acetone or MEK or Goof-Off....


----------



## ricka77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Cool.  Looks like I got the right stuff.  It says the adhesive is "genuine Lavalock technology.  The smoker has only had one charcoal burn so far, so a quick alcohol rub down should clean her up nicely.  I'll stick her on as soon as I get 24 hours +- of good weather.  It's nice in MA now, but we have 5-7 days of rain and crap coming.  I have no room inside so it can cure, and I don't plan on using it right away so I'll wait and let it cure properly...


----------



## james gordon (May 9, 2014)

Got my nomex from Amazon.Good stuff,easy to apply .Applied to smoker chamber and FB doors .No more smoke leaks.Will see how it holds up especially around FB.Thanks for all the advice on this


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 9, 2014)

I have the tape around cooking chamber and it's holding up well.  I'm not sure it will withstand heat of the firebox, please let us know.


----------



## james gordon (May 9, 2014)

I will do so.First test tomorrow morning.


----------



## ricka77 (May 12, 2014)

I applied the Nomex stuff this past weekend.  So far so good, but be careful putting it on as the backing is very sticky and doesn't like to be pulled off.  In fact, I was unable top adjust one area it went on, so the middle cylinder actually sits slightly cockeyed, but I can deal with that, less than 2 degrees off.

It went on the door area, ring around the top, and also on the bottom of the middle piece, which is where I screwed up.

Overall, it did a great job of sealing.  Virtually no smoke coming out anywhere, except bottom of the door where I didn't apply any.  I was able to, after figuring out the vents a bit, keep it between 220 and 230 for over 3 hours without checking it.  My Maverick 703 told me where I was at for temp, so maybe one more burn to season with some fatty meats and I'll have total control.


----------

